# S1 Form



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Even though I applied for my S1 Form from the UK Authorities in Feb., and even though it was issued on 1st March, after many phone calls, emails, and a formal complaint, it did not arrive until the end of May, and then I got SEVEN separate S1 Certificates, all the same !!!!

Anyway I now have to take it to my local Social Security Office in Lagos to register it ( I have fiscal number, residence, and Health Centre Number in Portugal)


My question is do you have to phone and make an appointment or do you just go, take a ticket and queue?

What experience have others had?


many thanks

JT


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Rock up and queue.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Why not drop a few copies in the post................ One of 'em is bound to get there & it'll save you waiting in a queue.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

In the event it was a doddle!

Went to the local Social Security Office, no queue so got immediate attention, was given the forms and told what photocopies I needed, and told me to bring them back when I am ready - very helpful lady and she spoke fluent English.

Went back later in the day, took a ticket, was seen in ten minutes, and all done!

Now to face IMT Faro tomorrow for licence exchange !!


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Get there early. Take a book and a sense of humour....


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pgmills said:


> Get there early. Take a book and a sense of humour....


In the event it all went very smoothly. Arrived at the Faro IMT office at 8.15, doors opened at 9.00, and all done by 9.15!

Pleasant staff, all spoke English


----------

